

Ask HN: Best sessionless web stack? - niche

Hi there, working on a project that is built on the sessionless web<p>Was curious if anyone had recommendations, places to start, for building sessionless web apps?
======
some_furry
What do you mean by sessionless?

Do you mean storing everything in an encrypted-and-authenticated JSON Web
Token? Check out Slim 3.0 when it gets released (coming soon I hear).

Do you mean no sessions and no cookies, ever? You can use any stack, really.
Basic PHP does this by default if you don't invoke session_start() anywhere.

~~~
niche
Yes, I mean the 2nd, no sessions, no cookies (maybe), ever!

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10097441/designing-web-
ap...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10097441/designing-web-application-
session-or-sessionless)

Looks like many are curious, but few have the answers

------
lastofus
Pretty much any web stack will allow you to disable sessions. Not sure why you
think you need something special.

~~~
niche
because it seems like every stack is session'd

Any examples of sessionless web apps out there?

Fishing for practicality I guess..

~~~
lastofus
I use Django for most everything. It's like a 1 line config change to
settings.py to disable the sessions middleware module (which is enabled by
default on new projects). I'm assuming this would disable setting the session
id cookie (though it might still use cookies to set things like CSRF token).
Sessions would be certainly dead though.

------
mod
Why are you trying to accomplish that?

